# Creeping crud, HELP!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's raining, its been raining for a month, when its not raining you could wear the air.needless to say, everything is MOIST.

Friday I noticed the tell tale patches of green on my oilskin duster,
Today the duster and every leather jacket and holster I own is covered
in this mildew or mold!

What can I spray on this crap to kill it that won't wreck my stuff?:brickwall:
I wiped down a shotgun scabbard with transmission fluid and its got spots already!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus make a paste of Vaseline and Sulfer powder and spread it on your stuff, it should help. Later you can wipe it off


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are talking about leather products that are molding, look at a product called *SaddleSoap* - or make your own ...

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/homemade-saddle-soap.aspx



> Leather aficionados who want to keep their prized boots, bags, shoes, belts, chairs, harnesses and saddles in top condition need saddle soap. Not only does it clean away dirt and grit that dull leather's luster, but it also supplies the oils and waxes essential for long-lasting suppleness and protection.
> 
> To make inexpensive saddle soap at home, you'll need two pots (one of stainless steel or heat-resistant glass), a stainless steel spoon, short, wide-mouthed jars or empty commercial saddle soap containers, beeswax, pure flake lye, castile soap shavings, water and pure gum turpentine. (Beeswax and pure flake lye can be found at a hardware, candle, or grocery store.)
> 
> ...


Also, Mothers Products has some great leather treatment stuff that might work - they designed for vehicles, I use them on my motorcycle gear and my leather seats in my truck. Mother's Leather Cleaner and Mother's Leather Conditioner.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

For years I have used engine oil that has been in the truck on wood or leather.
It gives a nice dark color its cheap and easy and soaks in real well especially if the item can be placed in the sun.
Hydraulic or transmission fluid never too streaky and gummy.
I think it maintains suppleness in leather and any streaks dissapear with multiple coats [2-3]
AND absolutely nothing wants to eat that crap.
Not even mold.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good on most of it but what about suede and oilskin?
won't that stuff eat up oilskin?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I am so interested in the area you live.
I had rain all day Thursday and Friday. But we had 5 rainy days before that--altogether, 7 of 10 days rain.
I'm still walking in one inch of water in the yard.
I bought a plastic sheeting and if this happens again, I am using it over my raised bed.
I will staple-gun two 1 X 3s to each end of the plastic. Throw over the raised bed with a 1 X 1 in the center of the raised bed(with socks on top to prevent holes in the plastic) about 1 foot above other posts and have a tent-like structure to prevent water from collecting.
The boards will be on the ground beside the raised bed secured from blowing away with 1" concrete blocks.
Sound okay?? 

I have a 4 X 8 raised bed and the plastic is only 10 feet wide so that leaves room on the ends for a breeze through.
Should I leave the plastic on??? Or use it only when not needing more rain on my tomato plants?? Will the plastic be a sun shield when it gets really hot?? Or will it burn my plants even with the openings for air??


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Magus said:


> It's raining, its been raining for a month, when its not raining you could wear the air.needless to say, everything is MOIST.
> 
> Friday I noticed the tell tale patches of green on my oilskin duster,
> Today the duster and every leather jacket and holster I own is covered
> ...


http://www.leathertherapy.com/pages/Inhibiting-Mold-and-Mildew.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I also just use saddle soap ...


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Also get a dehumidifier.


----------

